# UK, Danish soldiers killed in Afghanistan



## Mike Baker (25 Jul 2008)

LINK




> LONDON, England (CNN) -- One Danish and one British soldier have died in fighting over the last 24 hours in southern Afghanistan's volatile Helmand province.
> 
> The British Ministry of Defence confirmed one of its soldiers was killed in fighting Thursday night.
> 
> ...




More on link.


RIP Troops 
-Deadpan


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jul 2008)

According to a Google translation of a Danish Defence Ministry statement (scan attached if link doesn't work), the Danes were killed/injured heading out to help out AFG, Brit and American troops @ FOB Attal.

MSM coverage of the British casualty indicates he was a dog handler - his dog was also reportedly killed in the contact.


----------



## fire_guy686 (25 Jul 2008)

Rest Easy Troops.


----------

